# Rhydymwyn Valley Works



## jhluxton (Dec 19, 2015)

In 2012 I paid two visits to the once secret Ministry of Supply, World War II and Cold War chemical warfare munitions factory and government storage site which was also used for preliminary research into nuclear weapons as part of the Tube Alloys Project. The site is now operated as a controlled access nature reserve and historical site by Rhydymwyn History Society.

Over 100 images can be found at: Rhydymwyn Valley Works - JHLPHOTOGRAPHY

A selection appears below:









Visitors are allowed access to the first few yards of the tunnel at present. This view looks up to the void which leads up to the ventilations grills visible above the entrance. 





Some of the once extensive works railway track remains where it is embedded in the road surfaces.





The munitions loading platform where railway wagons could be loaded. The site was located beside the Denbigh - Mold - Chester railway line. The surface of the platform has a special rubberised to surface to avoid sparks. 





Claus Fuchs the Soviet spy worked here on the Tube Alloys Atomic Bomb project.





The culverted section of the River Alyn constructed to facilitate the building of the works.

John


----------



## krela (Dec 19, 2015)

Interesting stuff. I find the rubberised tarmac so odd to walk on, it looks just like tarmac, but it's all squishy. It really messes with my head. Thanks for posting!


----------



## oldscrote (Dec 19, 2015)

Ah yes,Englands WW2 secret mustard gas facility,pity you couldn't get right into the tunnels.Thanks for the link,much goodness therein


----------



## Sam Haltin (Dec 19, 2015)

Interesting post, informative and nice photos to go with it. You just don't know what's around the corner.


----------



## druid (Dec 20, 2015)

krela said:


> Interesting stuff. I find the rubberised tarmac so odd to walk on, it looks just like tarmac, but it's all squishy. It really messes with my head. Thanks for posting!



The stuff at Valley Works is quite different Ben. It is a bitumen with a high sand content so it's hard not soft. The same material covered most of the road surfaces in the Danger Area except the perimeter track. It wasn't used in the rest of the site.


----------



## druid (Dec 20, 2015)

oldscrote said:


> Ah yes,Englands WW2 secret mustard gas facility,pity you couldn't get right into the tunnels.Thanks for the link,much goodness therein



The RVHS are hopeful that public access to the tunnels can be improved...Government pen pushers don't like making decisions about it :-(
Better access to building 45 is also being sought but the bat that might possibly have been roosting in there twenty years ago might still be there.


----------



## smiler (Dec 20, 2015)

If there are bats roosting in building 45 then it's likely to remain closed to the public, if you really want to have a nose round contact the local bat protection folk they will have access and if you ask nicely they might allow you to tag along, Good Luck.


----------



## druid (Dec 20, 2015)

smiler said:


> If there are bats roosting in building 45 then it's likely to remain closed to the public, if you really want to have a nose round contact the local bat protection folk they will have access and if you ask nicely they might allow you to tag along, Good Luck.



Or visit at this time of year when there will definitely be no bats roosting in it (if indeed there ever was one).


----------



## smiler (Dec 20, 2015)

druid said:


> Or visit at this time of year when there will definitely be no bats roosting in it (if indeed there ever was one).



They're hibernating, nobody goes in, Seriously disturbing bats is a no- no, it's bad for our image and doesn't do the creatures a lot of good either.
Sorry for the rant but it's something I feel strongly about, plus my local batty folk have allowed me to tag along to some lovely explores.


----------



## krela (Dec 21, 2015)

druid said:


> The stuff at Valley Works is quite different Ben. It is a bitumen with a high sand content so it's hard not soft. The same material covered most of the road surfaces in the Danger Area except the perimeter track. It wasn't used in the rest of the site.



Aah I see. Not like Dean Hill, or other RNADs then. 

As far as the bats go, the problem can be very simply answered by the local Bat Conservation Trust branch who will investigate and write a report if asked.


----------



## druid (Dec 21, 2015)

smiler said:


> They're hibernating, nobody goes in, Seriously disturbing bats is a no- no, it's bad for our image and doesn't do the creatures a lot of good either.
> Sorry for the rant but it's something I feel strongly about, plus my local batty folk have allowed me to tag along to some lovely explores.




Smiler, of course they are hibernating (they don't have our requirement for died down vegetation so who can blame them). HOWEVER, I said earlier that there were restrictions in place due to a possibility that there was a roosting bat. 

I would not have suggested that people visit at this time of year if the restriction applied. There are no bats hiberating in the building and there is no record of them ever having done so. At this time of year building 45 at Rhydymwyn can be accessed if you happen to be visiting the site.

Those who actually know me, know that I have been involved in nature conservation for 35 years and also know that the image of our hobby and the individuals involved is especially important to me.



krela said:


> As far as the bats go, the problem can be very simply answered by the local Bat Conservation Trust branch who will investigate and write a report if asked.



Ben, unfortunately it isn't that simple and is being addressed at a far higher level now.

So to recap for anyone else considering visiting Valley Works:

If you want to legally access building 45 then go during the winter (November to March).
If you want to legally access the tunnels go on the annual open day (September). You will only see as much of the tunnels as John showed in his photos. To see slighly more look at the post from _'Newage'_ a couple of months back.


For the sake of John's post if we are to continue this discussion it might be best to move it to a dedicated 'general' thread?


----------



## krela (Dec 21, 2015)

That makes a lot more sense druid. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Philtwin (Feb 14, 2021)

oldscrote said:


> Ah yes,Englands WW2 secret mustard gas facility,pity you couldn't get right into the tunnels.Thanks for the link,much goodness therein


It’s in North Wales


----------

